# Pooch test



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

This doe could be due in feb or march. Not any reliable date from breeder. I think she is starting to bag up now. Do you think she looks bred?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She could be, maybe March.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks bred but has some time to go.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Very cool! Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, I agree.


----------



## 2ndchancefarm (Jan 29, 2016)

*Pooch tests - what are you looking at?*

We are relatively new to goats...certainly new to pregnancy/kidding. We acquired 5 does who we were told were pregnant...one due in late December to January and the remaining 4 in mid Feb to late March. We have only had them for about a month so we have no real basis to go on as to what they would look like non-pregnant to compare to their size today. Furthermore, they are Nigerians so, although they look somewhat pregnant, they are built so squatty to begin with that it is difficult to tell. Well, the January timeframe came and went with no kids so we assume a) the breeders dates were off or b) she was never pregnant. That makes us very suspicious of the remaining 4. We have tried the bleach/urine test to no avail. So today I see this thread with the pooch tests and everyone saying, "Looks bred to me." What are you specifically looking at or looking for that might help us assess the bred status of these girls?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

If you create a new thread with photos of your girls we can give it a try for you!


----------

